

What is in a name? - jconley
http://lthbl.com/what-is-in-a-name

======
purplelobster
For some reason, it's difficult for me to keep working on something after a
point, if I don't know what it'll be called. I think I spent a good 3 weeks
looking for names and domains last time, and I couldn't get anything else
done, it was nerve-wracking. I think having a name you like is good
psychologically, makes it feel more real.

